# to show if a word is more or less formal



## maud

I just saw this in the dictionnary:
" be upset = avoir les glands "
This true BUT this is very informal and even rude in french, I can't immagine someone who writes this in an essay... :S
Wouldn't it be good to specify which words are rude and which ones are too formal in the dictionnary ? It could avoid us making some unforgivable mistakes...


----------



## Agnès E.

Furthermore, the right French phrase is _avoir les gland*e*s_.
I do concur with this suggestion: this phrase is quite strong (almost vulgar - I would not advise a lady to use it! ), and nothing specifies the level of language in the dictionary.

PD: Thread copied in the Suggested dictionary changes & additions sub-forum.


----------



## Benjy

it depends who added the entry. there is a space for a word to indicate the level of formality.. it needs to be reviewed.


----------



## mkellogg

Let me add this to the list of things that need to be changed.

Thanks!


----------



## irisheyes0583

I think this would be a great feature!


----------



## cuchuflete

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I think this would be a great feature!


In the Spanish supplements we have been using standard terms and abbreviations to indicate words that are _colloquial, slang, informal_, _vulgar, formal,_ etc. If we missed some, please let us know.


----------



## irisheyes0583

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> In the Spanish supplements we have been using standard terms and abbreviations to indicate words that are _colloquial, slang, informal_, _vulgar, formal,_ etc. If we missed some, please let us know.



I love the feature (it helps a lot!).  I was just seconding (thirding? fourthing? ) the idea for the French dictionary.


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> In the Spanish supplements we have been using standard terms and abbreviations to indicate words that are _colloquial, slang, informal_, _vulgar, formal,_ etc. If we missed some, please let us know.


 
Do you use _archaic _and_ regional_?


----------

